# مفاجئة للكل بل قنبلة الملتقى الى كل محبي ومهندسي ال cnc



## عمار ابو اسلام (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني اولا اعتذر عن غيابي الفترة الاضية ولاكن كان هناك شوية ضروف والحمد لله مرة على خير

هلمرة اجيت وجبتلكم اشي بيوخد العقل......
بديش اطول عليكم 
اليوم ونا عم ببحبش بالنت لكيت برنامج لماكنة السي ان سي بيرسم وبعمل السكونسي الازم ببرنامج واحد انا شفت البرنامج سهل جدا وبدوش اي شرح هو شارح حالو لحالو
وطريقة العرض جواتة سهلة ومشيقة وبرسمات
البرنامج بالمرفقاتبالمشاركة الجاي


----------



## نيولا (22 يناير 2008)

*من طول الغيبات جلب الغنائم*

ارجو عرض البرنامج باسرع وقت


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (22 يناير 2008)

*برنامج ال cnc سهل ورائع*

البرنامج اسمه galaad

واليكم البرنامج مع المنيول في المرفقات
واليك ايضا هذا الرابط لتحميل البرنامج
http://www.galaad.net/download-eng.html


 بعرفش انا شوفت البرنامج سهل بس لو احد الاعضاء المحترفين يفهم البرنامج ويشرحه مزبوط باللغة العربية بكون ممنونلو كتير
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكو
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (22 يناير 2008)

والله يا اخوان مش عارف احط البرنامج في المرفقات ياريت تدلوني على الطريقة


----------



## midowahba (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (26 يناير 2008)

وينكم ......................
شكلو البرنامج مش منيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله بعرفش 
هادا الي لقيته
وحبيت اعطيكم اياه بس شكلو محدش بدو اياه او انو ... بعرفش بس والله شفتو منيح!!!؟


----------



## نيولا (27 يناير 2008)

*تعليق علي البرنامج*

السلام علي الجميع

اول البرامج له عيوب الاول سعره وثاني شي يعمل علي وحدات التحكم الي تعمل علي R232 او Usb
علما بانه يوجد برامج ذات مستوي عالي وبنقس كفاءة البرنامج وبسعر معقول 

كثير من المهتمين بموضوع السي ان سي يغفلو نقطه مهمه وهي عمليه التوصيل مابين الكمبيوتر ووحده التحكم حيث ان كثير من البرامج تطلب التوصيل عن طريق المنفذ Lpt ومنها مايطلب من منفذ R232


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبرنامج انو بطلب المنفذ r232 صحيح


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبرنامج انو بطلب المنفذ r232 صحيح بس بامكانك


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبرنامج انو بطلب المنفذ r232 صحيح بس بامكانك تغيرة من خلال البرنامج نفسه لانه


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبرنامج انو بطلب المنفذ r232 صحيح بس بامكانك تغيرة من خلال البرنامج نفسه لانه معطيك كثير من الخيارات لكل ماكنة


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبرنامج انو بطلب المنفذ r232 صحيح بس بامكانك تغيرة من خلال البرنامج نفسه لانه معطيك كثير من الخيارات لكل ماكنة بتختارها وادا بدكم


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبرنامج انو بطلب المنفذ r232 صحيح بس بامكانك تغيرة من خلال البرنامج نفسه لانه معطيك كثير من الخيارات لكل ماكنة بتختارها وادا بدكم ادلكم كيف


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبرنامج انو بطلب المنفذ r232 صحيح بس بامكانك تغيرة من خلال البرنامج نفسه لانه معطيك كثير من الخيارات لكل ماكنة بتختارها وادا بدكم ادلكم كيف رح ادلكم


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبرنامج انو بطلب المنفذ r232 صحيح بس بامكانك تغيرة من خلال البرنامج نفسه لانه معطيك كثير من الخيارات لكل ماكنة بتختارها وادا بدكم ادلكم كيف رح ادلكم اطريقة الي فهمتها 
بجوز انو يكون اشي تاني بس على كلن انتو شوفو


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبرنامج انو بطلب المنفذ r232 صحيح بس بامكانك تغيرة من خلال البرنامج نفسه لانه معطيك كثير من الخيارات لكل ماكنة بتختارها وادا بدكم ادلكم كيف رح ادلكم اطريقة الي فهمتها 
بجوز انو يكون اشي تاني بس على كلن انتو شوفو الطريقة


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبرنامج انو بطلب المنفذ r232 صحيح بس بامكانك تغيرة من خلال البرنامج نفسه لانه معطيك كثير من الخيارات لكل ماكنة بتختارها وادا بدكم ادلكم كيف رح ادلكم اطريقة الي فهمتها 
بجوز انو يكون اشي تاني بس على كلن انتو شوفو الطريقة وتاكدو


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبرنامج انو بطلب المنفذ r232 صحيح بس بامكانك تغيرة من خلال البرنامج نفسه لانه معطيك كثير من الخيارات لكل ماكنة بتختارها وادا بدكم ادلكم كيف رح ادلكم اطريقة الي فهمتها 
بجوز انو يكون اشي تاني بس على كلن انتو شوفو الطريقة وتاكدو بنفسكم


----------



## يارا سيد (19 مارس 2008)

THanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الراتب (21 مارس 2008)

شو هل الردود المشاركة قيمة ولكن الردود بطالع الخلق ارجو ارسال الرد كامل لان الوقت من ذهب


----------

